# Headlights



## daczone (May 7, 2015)

This subject has probably been beat to death. 

I am a new A6 owner (2006 Quattro) with.... Halogens 

So I bought some aftermarket lights










Problem is the DRL (LED's) do not work.. 

There were no extra wires... These lights plugged into the factory harness. 

These look like Spyder lights... and on the Spyder website they say:










They are not for the Quattro. What is different about the Quattro headlight plug?

What am I missing here?


----------

